# Do you wear your work clothes on the commute?



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread is inspired by the "pantleg in the chain" thread...something I've never had to worry about. I don't ever wear work clothes on the bike. I have a cabinet/closet thingy at work and I keep shirts/pants/shoes there. I swap out these clothes every week or so when I'm nearby with a car. I carry underwear/undershirt with me in the backpack...so the only thing I ever wear at work that I was wearing on the bike is socks, sometimes. I carry an extra pair of socks in the pack in case of a freak rainstorm that produces soggy ankles, and most of the winter I'm wearing neoprene socks on the bike and carrying my sock socks in the pack. 

I like this system because it allows me to wear warm cycling clothes in the winter, and eliminates any hygeine issues at work on a particularly sweaty day. In fact, it works so well that I don't understand why anyone who rides their bike to work would suffer through wearing work clothes on the bike. Enlighten me?


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

With a 17 Mile RT commute, work clothes live @ work and get swapped out when dirty. No way I could do my commute in denim and cotton.


----------



## Bubba Dinglespeed (Jan 31, 2011)

On my commute to school (Gateway Community College, PHX, Az.), about 9 miles. Bike shorts under cargo shorts. To work, about 3 miles, just regular work clothes.


----------



## psc210 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just carry my work clothes and a small hand towel with me in a backpack for my 14 mile commute. If I sweat just make sure I just wait until I cool off before I change. I keep some hair gel and colongne in my desk to do some touch ups when I get there. I also keep a light jacket at work so I don't have to wear my bright yellow jacket out to lunch.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Never, but not gross.
My work clothes are leased uniforms (with laundry service ) that aren`t supposed to go home with us. I don`t wear any bike specific clothes either, so if I worked somewhere else I probably would wear my work clothes on the bike.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll wear work clothes,short commute, biggest problem is wearing holes in the ass of the pants or ending up with shiny spots on synthetics. Sweat isn't a problem... that is a pace issue, just gotta slow down.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Option (5): I am unemployed, so I don’t have work clothes at this point. :nono: Every commute is a leisure ride, apparently.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

I do wear my work clothes to work but not sure how or where I'd change if I did not. I don't have changing area at work other than a public restroom. Facility opens at 6 and I start work at 9 and it can get quite dirty in those 3 hours. I change my shirt and that's about it. My work pants are cotton mostly. 

No space to store anything at work. I guess I do have a bike locker, but the bottom is open to the ground beneath and it tends to get wet from fog and sprinkler. There is appx 1" gap between the ground and the bottom of the panels on the locker.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

I do wear my work clothes while commuting, but my commute is only 3.6 miles...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I keep a week or so worth of work clothes at my "closet" at work (a cardboard box under a table) and wear bike stuff on the ride. To keep it neater, I bring home underwear & sox each day, and bring them if I don't have a stockpile. I am more tempted to wear bike stuff at work than the other way around. Today, for example, I took off the lycra bike shorts when I got to work, but got away with the (chamois-less) casual-looking baggies and a fresh polo shirt all day. I do have to go out in the field unexpectedly in all weather, so I keep stuff like steel-toe boots, parka, and raincoat at work so I don't have to wear a day-glo jacket that is only warm enough when biking. If I stay in the office, I find my work clothes stay really clean since I'm not walking through slush etc to my car, so a week's worth of clothes can be stretched out a bit. 1 good tip is drying/airing bike stuff on the side of the desk near thewall/ window & radiator - out of sight and hanging from those magnetic clippy things.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, what shirts do yall wear for riding? I've been commuting in in polyester athletic shirts (not bike specific) that are great for wicking but I'm finding that I still get cold from wind even though it's in the mid-50s outside. 

I'm tempted to throw on my softshell but worried that it will be too much.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

Jseko -- At the dealership, we're "business casual", so that's a golf shirt or button down shirt over khakis with leather casual shoes (not sneakers).

This time of year I throw on a Fila shell-style lite jacket (I don't have bicycle-specific clothing).


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Most of the miles I count as 'commuting' ), volunteer, vehicle-snubbing errand runs, are casual to business casual clothes in 6-10 mile RT runs with downtime between. If I want clean pantleg on khakis, it is the commutter with the chain guard. Sometimes a chamois cycling underwear or cycling shorts as underwear to ease bluejean seams. If it is really hot, so that people who should know better are displaying way too much flesh, I retaliate with cycling lycra. I figure since I am over a half foot taller and carrying less than half the weight, they make me look GOOD!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Good info, thanks for the responses... some good ideas in here. jseko, I ride in moisture wicking base layer tops (mostly bike specific, some t-shirt style), and a softshell all winter. About 45-55 is the tough temp range for this combo... the softshell is too warm and the shirt is too cold. I will often pack a long sleeve cotton t-shirt in the backpack and wear it over the light shirt for the ride home (usually still in the softshell in the mornings when the afternoon temps are 45-55). 55ish I will sometimes just leave the white cotton t-shirt on after work and throw the bike shirt over it...that cuts the wind enough to make it tolerable.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

jseko said:


> Just out of curiosity, what shirts do yall wear for riding? I've been commuting in in polyester athletic shirts (not bike specific) that are great for wicking but I'm finding that I still get cold from wind even though it's in the mid-50s outside.
> 
> I'm tempted to throw on my softshell but worried that it will be too much.


A windvest over the shortsleeves is perfect for that kid of weather...the bike ones are usually thin nylon in front and part mesh in back (also very small if you get too warm and need to carry it). A casual vest would work too if it is lightweight enough. An undershirt layer can add just the right coziness too. It sounds like most of my shirts are like yours.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a short commute so I typically wear commuter pants that I leave on and change the shirt. There is a shower @ the office so on scorcher days or when I decide to take a long route, I don't offend colleagues.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Lately, I only ride a couple miles to school. I don't have anything at all stored there, so it would be pretty silly for me to dress differently.

When I was working the same place every day and had a locker, even though it was only a half hour commute most days, I kept a pair of shoes there so if I got caught in the rain, I'd have dry shoes. Sometimes I'd ride in with tights (again, in case of rain) and change into pants at work.

If I had a longer commute and a place to store stuff, though, I'd definitely dress up as Lance Armstrong to do it. Wouldn't want to be stuck wearing the same nasty, sweaty stuff all day, and if I'm already changing clothes to commute, I may as well commit to it all the way and be comfortable.


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Gotta love the REI gear sales. Picked me up a nice Marmot Tempo soft shell. I think this is their thinnest soft shell, but it's water repellent and very breathable. No fleecey insulation stuff inside. I rode to the grocery store this afternoon with a polyester shirt under this jacket...magnificent. Cuts the wind down some, and doesn't insulate too much. 

Additionally picked up a Helly Hansen 1/4 zip pull over that seems thicker than the Marmot soft shell, but thinner than the soft shell I was worried about wearing previously and without the fleece stuff inside. Very stretchy too. Haven't tried this one out yet...but I'm thinking it might be too warm. Might work out for mid-layer when snowboarding though. 

These might be exactly what I need for my mild mourning commutes. Not together obviously.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

I normally carry a different shirt in my backpack to wear for work. I can wear shorts at work, but if it's colder I bring a pair of pants to wear at work as well.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I change to a laundered/pressed shirt but that's it. 6-10 miles one-way.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Work clothes go in a pannier.

The only time I rode in work clothes was when I worked in Norcal and my commute was a little over a mile.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

At home on a 22km one way commute I definitely have a change of clothes, but in Canada where my commute is about 5km it's jeans and a t-shirt, a hoody if it's cold. Benefits of wearing casuals at work I guess.


----------



## jwork (Oct 5, 2008)

i dress like a bum, or "casual" if you prefer, at work and off of work. cut-off jean shorts, black t-shirts out of a bag, sweat and grease on everything... 

however, i fall into the crowd of "barely-professionals" whose opinions are less that useful in this debate. But hey, you asked...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a locker at work and carry clothes in my pannier. In my locker are shampoo, soap, deodorant, etc. I unfold my clothes, hang them, then shower while they straighten back out post-ride and I look fresh as a daisy each day


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

I wear uniforms provided by and washed by the company. So I wear my cycling gear to work and change when I get there. Wear my bike socks all day and underwear is swapped out on the days I drive to work. My commute is just under 10 miles and cant imagine what it would be like to wear anything other than cycling gear.


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

2.5 miles to work, weather in the summer is typically 50's and very low humidity in the mornings... khakis and a button-down. Easy ride in street clothes.


----------



## coiler_guy (Dec 20, 2005)

I like to wear my work clothes when I can but my commute to work is downhill. I also cruise at a moderate speed so I don't break a sweat. I'm not interested in getting to work that fast  

I added a basket to the front of the bike that will carry the bag and anything else on the way home. Should help a bit with the back sweat. Tried it out today and it worked great. I guess panniers would work but I don't like to take them off and on. I like to toss my messenger bag into my basket and off I go. When I get to my destination, grab my bag and I'm good! I find carrying the panniers off the bike a bit awkward.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Never. I carry them in a backpack. Fortunately I have a nice gym onsite at work so I go there and shower and change.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

My bike commute is 2 miles there and 2 miles back. I usually wear my work clothes on the way because it's 100 % flat or downhill (and its 6 AM). On the way home is when I usually swap out into something a little more comfortable.


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm lucky, my ride in to work is mostly downhill, so I can arrive fresh as daisies if I keep to a reasonable pace. Home, that's another story...

Only time I switch to commuting clothes is when it's raining/snowing, or for the middle months of the summer when it's hotter than heck and even coasting through 95+ degree weather makes me sweat.


----------



## Spike2 (May 24, 2007)

My commute is 30 miles RT with a few hills thrown on the way so I wear bike clothes. I have a shower about 20 feet from my desk at work and they provide towels, washclothes, and soap so cleaning up isn't a problem. I carry my work clothes on the bike as well as a clean pair of bike shorts for the ride home and anything else I may need for changing weather conditions (rain gear, etc.). I don't mind carrying extra stuff on the bike because the way I see it, if the bike + gear doesn't come in at 40+ lbs, it's not even worth going for a spin. After all, anyone can ride those sub-15 lb. bikes but where's the challenge in that?


----------



## nickboers (Sep 26, 2009)

Spike2 said:


> My commute is 30 miles RT with a few hills thrown on the way so I wear bike clothes. I have a shower about 20 feet from my desk at work and they provide towels, washclothes, and soap so cleaning up isn't a problem. I carry my work clothes on the bike as well as a clean pair of bike shorts for the ride home and anything else I may need for changing weather conditions (rain gear, etc.). I don't mind carrying extra stuff on the bike because the way I see it, if the bike + gear doesn't come in at 40+ lbs, it's not even worth going for a spin. After all, anyone can ride those sub-15 lb. bikes but where's the challenge in that?


40 miles RT for me and similar conditions at work. I keep some clothes and shoes at work for the days I ride in. Sometimes I have to carry some supplies on my back, but it's ok.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Since I work nights (2100-0600) I'll wear those reflective t-shirts made by 3M like the construction workers wear, with compression shorts under gym shorts or baggies, and change into my work clothes when I get there.

Figured I'd bump this thread back to life to see if anybody has any improvements/ideas for a better way. Maybe not but ya won't know if ya don't ask right?


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Spike2 said:


> My commute is 30 miles RT with a few hills thrown on the way so I wear bike clothes. I have a shower about 20 feet from my desk at work and they provide towels, washclothes, and soap so cleaning up isn't a problem. I carry my work clothes on the bike as well as a clean pair of bike shorts for the ride home and anything else I may need for changing weather conditions (rain gear, etc.). I don't mind carrying extra stuff on the bike because the way I see it, if the bike + gear doesn't come in at 40+ lbs, it's not even worth going for a spin. After all, anyone can ride those sub-15 lb. bikes but where's the challenge in that?





nickboers said:


> 40 miles RT for me and similar conditions at work. I keep some clothes and shoes at work for the days I ride in. Sometimes I have to carry some supplies on my back, but it's ok.


40-60 mi RT for me, again, similar conditions for me at work. I also have a filing cabinet at work that has nothing but spare clothes in it, and a locker downstairs, only I don't care much about the weather and just dress to stay warm. I usually take a backpack in twice a week; once to bring all the gear to work, and once to bring it home.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

On most days its Dickies (shorts preferred to pants) and a polyester athletic shirt. Chrome Midway Messenger Shoes.

Hills suck. Clipless Helps.

Change shirts when I get to work. If its really hot and I'm doing something longer than my 8 mile commute to work or if I'm doing a ride after then it is the Superman Set Up. But I really do prefer to just shove a shirt in my frame bag and be done with it. I did the whole backpack thing for a couple of years and recently purchased a Jandd Frame Bag. Most certainly over the backpack thing for commuting.

*Now I have a question. What is the best underwear for riding in?*

.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

rusheleven said:


> *Now I have a question. What is the best underwear for riding in?*


If you have a target nearby, grab some of the C9 jogging briefs. They're wicking boxer/briefs and my go to for gravity days, skate park riding, and general riding around town.

I keep a supply of clean and ironed shirts at my office, with two pairs of pants, a drawer of boxers, socks, and underwear. So I normally just ride to work in a full kit, it's 9 miles each way but me and a coworker tend to do longer road rides after work to unwind before heading home.


----------



## FastFix (Sep 29, 2007)

My commute is less than 4 miles, so yes, I do wear my work clothes. I don't really get overheated on the way in so sweat and odor isn't a problem. Plus I work in a fab shop so it's not that big of an issue. I'm hot and sweaty a half hour into work anyways.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

rusheleven said:


> *Now I have a question. What is the best underwear for riding in?*


My commute isn`t long enough to bother with anything special, but on longer rides I`m much better off in the "low profile" underware I found last year. Mine are Starters brand that I found in a 3-packs at Wallys. They`re all synthetic, smooth and thin with minimal seams, and have no tag sewn into the waist band. The biggest difference for me is the lack of lumpy seams. I noticed that most of my butt issues were right at the point where the sewn over edge on my every-day skivvies was having a party between my skin and my saddle.



FastFix said:


> Plus I work in a fab shop so it's not that big of an issue. I'm hot and sweaty a half hour into work anyways.


Go, fab shop! Been wondering why we get so little representation from the plumbers, line cooks, loader operators, and order pickers of the world. When I get off my bike after riding in, I`m usually the clenest and rosie-smellingest I`ll be all day- for some reason we seem to be few and far between on the board.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I work in the nude. So, yes.


----------



## silver179951 (May 18, 2012)

I always bring extra clothes with me. I don't like showing up to class drenched, and when riding in the warm months in Texas (that would be all but maybe 2 of them), being drenched is inevitable.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

missing a poll option, "i wear my bike clothes at work"
seniority dilutes fashion criticism.


----------



## endlesss (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm fortunate enough to have a gym/locker room where I work so it just makes sense to shower and change there.. I'm pretty spoiled I suppose. I sure would hate to ride to work in shirt and tie.....


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

byknuts said:


> missing a poll option, "i wear my bike clothes at work"
> seniority dilutes fashion criticism.


You'd love my office, 3-4 of us in kits for the first hour of the day.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I just switched to a new job and one of the biggest draws at the time was the ability to ride to work (5 miles away.)

Unfortunately, as the VP of Marketing, I have to dress like an adult. They have a workout room with showers and lockers. I'm gonna steal 2 lockers, one to hang clean clothes in (I drive to work 1 day a week when I MTB after work and have the blur on the back of my car). The other locker will be for a towel, toiletries and a place for my morning clothes to dry off while I am at work. Next week will be the start of commuting (just started the job this week) so I will take a bit to work out all of the kinks of the system.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a locker room and shower at work so I wear a kit when I ride,_ always_!


----------



## HelgenX (Aug 23, 2012)

I usually do because I work with children anyway, funk and sweat will always be present!


----------



## apheod (Sep 3, 2012)

i wear my work clothes, but i only ride about 5 miles,and i work 1st shift, so its 520am when i leave the house. rarely break much of a sweat, unless i'm running late and sprinting the whole way there.


----------



## apheod (Sep 3, 2012)

but then, i'm an aircraft mechanic. i'm funky within the first hour or two of my shift whether i ride or not, so i don't really care if i get a little sweaty on the way there. couple sprays of cologne and i'm good to go.

as for the pant legs, i just roll up the right leg to clear the chain.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

I wear 'normal clothes' into work in the mornings and then shower when I get it. I do wear my work shoes/socks when I ride in though, as I got sick of carring an extra set of shoes into work each day.

I usually dont bother to change for my ride home. 
(Secretly I love the awesome feeling I get passing all the afternoon warriors in their spandex whilst rolling in full business attire with overloaded backpack and surplus of other crap hanging off it. More so because my weekly commuter is a $100 'bitsa-demon' )

The pant in sock look is all the rage too, isnt it?


----------



## apheod (Sep 3, 2012)

i do wear clipless pedals though. i keep my work boots in my toolbox.

hadn't though of stuffing the pants in the sock. may have to try that come winter. it'll get a bit nippy to be riding with exposed skin.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Short commute to my construction job (maybe 10 minutes), so there is no need for cycling clothes. Besides, kind of hard to change in a porta-potty.


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

i have a gym at work so i ride in my kit and shower and change at work


----------



## Burf (Jul 31, 2012)

Never change clothes when getting to work but I'm pretty lucky. We have a casual dress code so I can wear shorts and t-shirts at work everyday, plus my commute is less than 4 miles by bike trail. I have no excuse not to ride every day.


----------



## rjmij (Apr 9, 2012)

I put No. Its not because I think its gross, but because I would rather have the option to play if I felt like it and not worry about work clothes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

No, for me it is impossible. My ride is 15km +15km, on paved road and dirt road. I have some clothes in a backpack and something in my shop.


----------

